#ubuntu-lt 2011-09-05
<donatas> Ar čia man vienam ar visiem ubuntu.lt nuo vakar nebeveikia?
<tomask> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek @ #ubuntu-classroom vyksta nuo šiandienos. Visai įdomu :)
#ubuntu-lt 2011-09-06
<ekoJ> sveiki
<ekoJ> čia tik man neveikia
<ekoJ> ubuntu.lt saitas?
<minde> ir man
<ekoJ> aišku, ačiū. :)
<ekoJ> būtų įdomu sužinoti kada vėl veiks.. :/
<donatas> Šiandien prieš piet trumpam buvo atsigavęs ir vėl nebeveikia
#ubuntu-lt 2011-09-07
<minde> http://plusweek.ly/google-plus-drew-25-million-visitors-in-one-month/ facebook greit bus kaip one.lt :)
<donatas> Jau kaip ir yra :D
<minde> http://www.veetle.com/index.php/channel/view#4e5bfa5971da7
#ubuntu-lt 2011-09-09
<Nece228> sveiki
<Nece228> yra programuotoju?
#ubuntu-lt 2016-09-06
<izimh> sveiki
<Pessimist> hi
<izimh> kas geresnio?
#ubuntu-lt 2017-09-08
<ulius> vim
